# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  برنامج مشاهدة الاف القنوات مجانا ChrisTV PVR Professional 6.20

## حامد ريمو

تحميل ChrisTV PVR Professional 6.20   ChrisTV برنامج رائع يتيح لك ان تتمتع بمشاهده الاف القنوات مجانا وبصورة واضحة جدا وبإشارات عالية والتي بالتأكيد ستعجبك مثل قنوات الافلام والموسيقي والاخبار والدراما والترفيه والاطفال ...الخ . و الاهم من ذلك يغنيك عن الاشتراكات باهظة الثمن التي تدفعها للشبكات. ChrisTV Professional is the PVR that TAKES control OVER your TV Card - for any capture device with WDM Drivers. for any capture device with WDM Drivers installed. ChrisTV Professional will provide great image quality and is very easy to use. Supports TV Cards based on BT8x8 chipset, Philips SAA713x chipset, Conexant CX2388x, TV Cards with MPEG Hardware Encoder (Hauppauge PVR seris, ATI Theater 550 PRO and more), also works with any Capture Device like Webcams and Graphic Cards with Video IN.   الحجم : 4 ميجا   حساب بريميوم للتحميل من موقع Megauplaod User : megauplaod pass : 123456   رابط التحميل المباشر  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdelatif

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## WAWI04

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## amadeo

شكرااااااااااااا

----------

